# Pay as you go SIM



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi there, anyone know where I can buy one in Nerja, or perhaps Malaga airport on arrival? Looking for one I can put in an unlocked mobile which I'll then leave in our holiday home for future visits. I'll use mainly for Internet so need to be able to tether my iPad to it. Any recommendations?


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Just went through this, after a dozen visits to Spain decided to finally get me a local prepaid Sim chip. The Movistar stores did not have them as I went to 2 locations in Malaga and was turned down.
However if you plan to take the bus from the main bus terminal in Malaga to get to Nerja you can take the train from the airport to Maria Zambrano station. There in the mall at the station is a vodafone store that will get you a prepaid chip. We initially paid 10 euros for a 60 minute 200mb preloaded chip good for 30days. Went back a few days later and topped up with 15 euro 200 minute 1.2 GB for 3 months as we will be back in Spain in July.
Cannot remember a phone store or a kiosk in the airport, as I am usually rushing to get out.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi there, thanks for getting back to me. Doing the public transport route in a few weeks, will take your recommendation then. Great forum!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If you won't be using the phone to call other Spanish numbers the Orange Mundo card is good. You get 1GB Internet to use in 30 days. Calls to other other Orange Mundo numbers are free, so a couple with one each works well. Cost is 9 Euros PAYG.

A big attraction is that calls to the UK cost 0.01 Euro a minute.

The only circumstances in which this card is not the right one, is if you want to make lots of lengthy calls to other Spanish numbers.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh that sounds interesting...it's mainly data as we use Skype...where would be the nearest place to Frigiliana to buy one??


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Lots of places sell them. Look for what we used to call Internet cafes. Places with a few computers for use, copying facilities, etc. They sell SIMs for several providers. There are Orange outlets too but I am not sure where you will find one of those where you live.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Can I use it to tether my iPad to??


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Depends on the OS on your phone. If it has Internet sharing, yes.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

It does, just need to track one down now x


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

WeeScottie said:


> Oh that sounds interesting...it's mainly data as we use Skype...where would be the nearest place to Frigiliana to buy one??


There's a few phone shops down the road in Nerja. Orange, Vodaphone etc


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers x


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

When you tether what will you be using your ipad for? If your streaming 1GB won't last a day.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't think you'll find a PAYG that gives affordable streaming.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi there just checking emails and messenger x


----------



## garryg163 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Sim cards*

Dont mean to hijack your thread but I want a spanish sim to use in spain for spanish calls and maybe a little surfing.

Used Hits Mobile and dont seem to get much in minutes for a €10 top up, only got 10 mins or so!


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hijack away, just back from Spain but had workmen in so didn't get a chance to buy my SIM....next time for sure as it cost me £27 for the 10 days through my UK provider..


----------

